# Is this a good 75 gallon fish tank stand?



## cichlidcichlidcichlid (Feb 17, 2012)

*Is this a good 75 gallon fish tank stand?*​
Yes964.29%No535.71%


----------



## cichlidcichlidcichlid (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

There will be different answers as we all have different ideas of what makes a stand good. I like wood as it avoids the questions of rust on the spots where the stand sits. There is almost always water spilled and Wrought iron rusts very easy. That stand will work well otherwise as it does the job of support for the corners of the tank. If it is pleasing to you, there is no reason not to use it.


----------



## cichlidcichlidcichlid (Feb 17, 2012)

Let me add:

- right now my 75 gallon fish tank is sitting on a wooden computer desk (photo below) with a large piece of wood on top. the desk has only 2 legs which stretches from the back to front on opposite ends, no support anywhere else
- i can get this metal stand for $20

Should i buy the metal stand, yes or no?

Thank you.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The computer desk is not meant to support the weight of the 75 gal. 
I'd try to find something (that is meant to withstand the weight) asap. For under $100.00, you could build a stand which would be more than sufficient.


----------



## cichlidcichlidcichlid (Feb 17, 2012)

I think i'm going to pick up the metal stand for the moment and than try to upgrade to something better. I'm a little worried the computer desk might one day fail one me considering how thin the support legs are.

Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think the legs are the concern with that computer desk. The tensile strength of the framing itself should be fine. If you're going to tear down to swap out the stand, why not just tear down and brace the legs. Or go with some other mod to strengthen them. Hard to advise since I can't see the legs in the pic. I'd pick up the stand regardless. $20, why not?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

If money is a problem then maybe you could just use some concrete blocks with a heavy slab of plywood on top, making sure it is evenly supported. That would not look as good as the $100 option, but would be safer than the current desk.


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 25, 2011)

What are the sides of the computer desk, 1/2 plywood? Unless you don't like the way it looks leave it.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

The problem with a computer desk like that is not the thickness or even the vertical weight it can support. The problem with computer desks are that they use very minimal amounts and size hardware to hold pieces together. Some of them can support a huge amount of weight vertically, but if you simply bump it while that weight is on there they can collapse like a house of cards.

I would say to get that angle iron stand asap and then move on to whatever you really want when you have the means to do so.


----------



## cichlidcichlidcichlid (Feb 17, 2012)

Just picked up the iron/metal stand and going to swap out the computer desk this weekend. I didn't get a chance to measure the legs of the computer desk but i think its only like 1' thick (don't quote me on that), it is very skinning.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Metal stands are much stronger than wood in compression strength. Being skinny is not a bad thing. As long as the stand is properly designed to prevent folding as Steve C mentioned it will be fine.

It looks fine to me.

Andy


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

You are waiting for diaster to happen with a computer stand....

The computer stand was designed to hold a computer...not a 75 gallon fish tank.

I would strongly suggest you go with the iron stand. You could always dress up the stand or skin it with plywood and make it look nice from the outside.


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

the iron stand will work fine $20 ...no worries :thumb:


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> the desk has only *2 legs* which stretches from the back to front on opposite ends, no support anywhere else


 opcorn: That's well over a 500lb balancing act. You must luv living dangerously! lol lol Seriously though, spend the money. Get the metal stand for now & save up for a furniture grade stand in the future. "T"


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

IRON STAND ASAP! :x :x :x :x


----------



## cichlidcichlidcichlid (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow didn't realize how dumb a move it was to support my 75 gallon with a computer desk.

Thanks for all the feedbacks and semi comical responses. Much appreciated.


----------



## jeffmo78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'll also add that the metal stand is also a "double" stand. And you can use that space below for more aquariums! If you're worried about looks get a table cloth or large piece of fabric to cover it with first. I agree with the forum that desk is crazy scary looking!


----------

